# 8085 Microprocessor kit emulator?



## bharat_r (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm havin Microprocessor lab at college.
Is there any software than can emulate that kit so that I can try out the programs at home itself?
help!


----------



## Ishan (Jan 23, 2008)

Yup I have it..tell me how to make it reach to u? (My teacher gave it to me...Its Free no crack needed)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 23, 2008)

This is the disc bundled with Gaonkar Micro Proceoor text book. And its a freeware, i think.
extract,insert the image using demon tools or alcohol 120%
**tinyurl.com/39coob*


----------



## bharat_r (Jan 23, 2008)

@ dOm1naTOr 
 Thanks!!!I'll check out the link. I took the Gaonkar book from college libraray,so it didn't have a cd...


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 23, 2008)

@ dOm1naTOr: A nice simulator there.Works fine once you get used to it...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 24, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Yup I have it..tell me how to make it reach to u? (My teacher gave it to me...Its Free no crack needed)



Upload it to Mediafire so everyone can get it bro


----------



## bharat_r (Jan 26, 2008)

Ishan u can upload it to some file hosting site..


----------



## Ishan (Feb 10, 2008)

*File sim8085.exe (160 KB) uploaded!
*

 Your files are online now. Remember that only those people are able to access your files knowing the exact link.
RapidShare is a pure file hoster and does not announce your files anywhere.
Download-Link #1:*rapidshare.com/files/90573936/sim8085.exe.html Delete-Link #1:*rapidshare.com/files/90573936/sim8085.exe?killcode=15078302508101687423


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 10, 2008)

hey, remove the delete link. If nyone clicks it, then the file wud be deleted.
And upload the file on mediafire.com as the files dun expires on it whereas rapidshare files wud be deleted on 1 month of no activity.


----------



## sharath_ar89 (Feb 22, 2009)

the rapidshare file is deleated

n the other  url to mediafire is set to private guys plz give me a valid link/url

ty


----------



## bharat_r (Feb 22, 2009)

here u go :*www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=a409a99642652cd9d9d5c56d04dfa8b0e04e75f6e8ebb871


----------

